# Downloadmanager

## flammenflitzer

Da sich d4x nicht installieren läßt 

```

lod.cc: In function `void gtk_cell_renderer_progress_render(GtkCellRenderer*, GdkWindow*, GtkWidget*, GdkRectangle*, GdkRectangle*, GdkRectangle*, GtkCellRendererState)':

lod.cc:198: Fehler: »struct _GtkCellRendererProgress« hat kein Element namens »percent«

lod.cc:226: Fehler: »struct _GtkCellRendererProgress« hat kein Element namens »dwn«

make[3]: *** [lod.o] Fehler 1

make[3]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/d4x-2.5.0/work/d4x-2.5.0final/main/face'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/d4x-2.5.0/work/d4x-2.5.0final/main'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/d4x-2.5.0/work/d4x-2.5.0final'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

!!! ERROR: net-misc/d4x-2.5.0 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 53, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

wollte ich mal aria ausprobieren.

Das äuft aber nicht. Beim Besuch auf der Homepage bekommt man allerdings den Eindruck, daß das Programm schon etwas betagt ist.

```

aria

terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::out_of_range'

  what():  basic_string::substr

Aborted

```

----------

## andi_s

haengt davon ab, was du machen willst, aber ich habe fuer mich das "downTHEMall"-plugin fuer firefox entdeckt... finde ich besser als flashgot und es ist super um bestimmte dateitypen mit einem klick von einer seite zu ziehen! schoen klein und einfach zu installieren/handhaben!

solltest du also fuer diesen zweck etwas suchen, dann kannst du dir den anderen krempel sparen  :Smile: 

----------

## theche

ich persönlich bevorzuge wget, das ist einfach genial

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe noch gwget.

Taugt aber nichts, da man keinen Downloads unterbrechen kann. d4x ist Spitze. Nur daß er sich nicht installieren läßt.

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Für wget gibt es auch eine Version mit nem GUI. Nennt sich 'gwget'.

Als firefox-Benutzer reichen mir persönlich die Plugins bzw. Extensions die es unter http://update.mozilla.org/?application=firefox gibt.

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Ich habe da auch mal eine Frage zu Download-Managern...

Gibt es für Linux einen Downloadmanager, der, ähnlich wie FlashGet unter Windows, Mirrors auf bestimmten Seiten suchen kann (z.B. auf FileMirrors.com) und dann vom schnellsten herunterlädt?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Möglicherweise aria oder d4x. Kann ich aber nicht genau sagen, da die nicht laufen. Oder kget.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich mußte in der Historie zurückgehen. Ich habe alle ebuilds ausprobiert. d4x-2.03.ebuild läuft.

...Gibt es für Linux einen Downloadmanager, der, ähnlich wie FlashGet unter Windows, Mirrors auf bestimmten Seiten suchen kann (z.B. auf FileMirrors.com) und dann vom schnellsten herunterlädt?....

Geht mit d4x. Läßt sich übrigens in dieser Version nicht mit d4x sondern mit nt aufrufen.

----------

## Lenz

KGet funktioniert ganz gut hier. Wenn du KDE verwendest, schau's dir mal an. Lässt sich in Konqueror integrieren.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ja. Stimmt. Hatte ich früher auch mal. Ich hatte hier auf dem System kein kde (weil mir der Look nicht zusagt). Habe ich jetzt aber installiert, weil es ja doch einige gute Programme für kde gibt. (nicht zuletzt k3b, das ja sowieso die kdelibs braucht.)

----------

## Pamino

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> Ich habe da auch mal eine Frage zu Download-Managern...
> 
> Gibt es für Linux einen Downloadmanager, der, ähnlich wie FlashGet unter Windows, Mirrors auf bestimmten Seiten suchen kann (z.B. auf FileMirrors.com) und dann vom schnellsten herunterlädt?

 ne, aber ich kenn wine *g* http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=flashget13

----------

## Polynomial-C

Moin,

daß d4x nicht mehr installierbar ist, liegt an einer Änderung zwischen gtk+-2.4.x und gtk+-2.6.x. Mehr dazu ist in bug #79204 nachzulesen. Laut dem bugreport gibt es einen patch und angeblich soll sogar ein sed-Einzeiler im ebuild ausreichen, um d4x wieder installierbar zu machen. Ich hoffe, daß sich endlich mal ein developer dieses bugs annimmt...

[edit]Der patch funktioniert bei mir mit gtk+-2.6.4-r1[/edit]

Poly

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe ich schon stundenlang gesucht und probiert. Es kamen immer andere Fehler. Aber das ältere ebuild funktioniert.

----------

## l3u

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der so beschissene Unicode-"Fehler" mit der aktuellen Version von wget bekommt (also vor nem Umlaut oder Anführungszeichen)?

----------

## Lenz

Ne, hab ich auch. Leider. Weiß auch nicht wieso.

----------

## l3u

Wenn andere Leute auch das Problem haben (es funktioniert ja alles, sieht nur blöd aus ...), dann wird's wohl ein Bug im aktuellen ebuild von wget sein. Oder ein Fehler in wget selber. Mal die nächste Version abwarten, vielleicht löst sich das Problem ja dann von selbst. Ansonsten könnte man ja mal was ins Bugzilla reinschreiben, falls es da noch nicht steht ...

----------

## Lenz

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der so beschissene Unicode-"Fehler" mit der aktuellen Version von wget bekommt (also vor nem Umlaut oder Anführungszeichen)?

 

```
USE="-nls" emerge wget
```

 brachte bei mir die Lösung! Allerdings ist dann halt unicode aus, ich weiß nicht ob das irgendwelche Auswirkungen hat (verwende eh kein Unicode).

----------

